# How to round the spine and the choil?



## Kingkor (Mar 20, 2016)

Hi I wanted to ask you guys how to round the spine and the choil of knives and with what toll?


----------



## Charon (Mar 20, 2016)

You need a bench vise and some leather strips to hold the knife without scratching the sides. As a abrasive you could cut strips of course, med sandpaper and do kinda a shoe shine motion for the spine. 
For the choil I didn't have a round file so i wrapped a pice of sandpaper on a marker / round pen and carefully sanded the choil.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Mar 20, 2016)

Also, backing the sandpaper with duct tape will keep it from tearing.


----------



## Nomo4me (Mar 20, 2016)

My Jknives are all soft clad so I draw file then follow with backed sandpaper


----------



## ThEoRy (Mar 20, 2016)

I use a 1 x 30 belt grinder. Takes 5 minutes.


----------

